# How long does it take to lose tolerance to alcohol?



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Just wondered if it was just a few weeks or months and months before your tolerance goes down? Not had a drink for a couple of months and wondered if i would go back to being a lightweight or would it take much longer to notice the difference.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

that would rearly depend on how much you were drinking and for how long


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

hometrainer said:


> that would rearly depend on how much you were drinking and for how long


for a while it was 3 or 4 times a week but then cut it down to less than once a week for a few months then had 2 months off altogether. So it has been 4 or 5 months since i was drinking regularly.


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

ur guna be a cheap date lol

I dont drink much any more but I can still drink half a bottle of whisky and be standing


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Its not hugely different for me. Had a month off, then did a 75cl of vodka before going out on an all dayer and was same as usual.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

dam i was hoping to go back to being a right lightweight like when i first started boozing. Actually cant wait for first pint its going to taste so dam good.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

kingdale said:


> for a while it was 3 or 4 times a week but then cut it down to less than once a week for a few months then had 2 months off altogether. So it has been 4 or 5 months since i was drinking regularly.


I'm past the 3 month mark. F*ck me is it boring! Some people say you don't need alcohol to have a good time, these people are talking bollocks.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't think I do loose tolerance. Was nearly 6 months without a drink this year, then spent a weekend at centerparcs getting hammered non stop and was the only one not puking/dieing/ in a coma :lol:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I used to be able to drink a LOT, I've turned into a proper lightweight after 12months without really touching a drop. Had my first proper drinking session the other week and I was all over the place after my 3rd pint.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

rectus said:


> I'm past the 3 month mark. F*ck me is it boring! Some people say you don't need alcohol to have a good time, these people are talking bollocks.


I agree i feel lost not having a drink on a weekend. Going to start drinking every 2 weeks i think unless im on orals then none at all. Being soba constantly is too boring


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

kingdale said:


> dam i was hoping to go back to being a right lightweight like when i first started boozing. Actually cant wait for first pint its going to taste so dam good.


The cold wet glass in the palm of your hand, gripping it so hard it almost becomes sexual. The aroma hits your nose and you melt, the memories come back of when you used to smile. You bring it to your lips, the froth kisses you like the wife of a man who has been to war. You tip the glass ever so slightly to let the love of your life into your mouth, it hits the tongue and the flavours are so distinct, it's cold and you feel it pass slowly down your neck. You are whole again.

F*ck me, I need a drink!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

no idea.

I remember one night out when i was at uni, I just could not stomach alcohol anymore. My dad has same problem and forewarned me but i was like naaaaa dont be daft.

Few drinks and I really have had enough nowadays


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

i actually fookin love beer. the only thing getting me through this dog she-ite of a day is knowing that at 7bells tonight I'll have an ice cold beer in my hand while waiting for the footie.

I'll give up the booze when I die


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> I used to be able to drink a LOT, I've turned into a proper lightweight after 12months without really touching a drop. Had my first proper drinking session the other week and I was all over the place after my 3rd pint.


At uni I could drink 12 pints of Stella and still drive home (JOKE!) as I was a fat bastard lost all my drinking abilities nowadays- had a pint at lunch yesterday came back and felt ****ed!

Much better being lightweight:

a) Cheaper

B) Less shame in pulling ugly birds!!


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

I used to drink like a fish until I started a 2 month course of var, obviously no booze for my livers sake and to be honest now Im no longer on var I seem to have lost the urge for a beer or three in the eveneings. Now I generally only have a couple at the weekend and instead of a 10+ pint binge on a saturday night I will quite happily quoff the odd diet coke between drinks. I get some **** of my mates because I used to be the beer monster of the bunch, now I watch them all slowly turn into sluring dribbling idiots while I can quite happily hold a conversation with anyone I choose and rip the **** out of them for talking ****e and when they feel like **** the day after!! I love it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2012)

I can say that i've never lost tolerance. I could still go out now and drink well into double figures and be alright come end of the night. Don't fancy my chances much next day though....


----------

